

Auctomatic starts an in-house eBay business - kul
http://blog.auctomatic.com/?p=51
anybody need 1Gb Mac RAM?
======
joshwa
OK, _here_ we could use a title edit to more accurately reflect the article
content...

~~~
vegashacker
Indeed. If I understand the post correctly, the news was that they put a
memory chip up for sale on eBay.

~~~
pc
Not quite. The news is that Auctomatic has decided to run a Powerseller
business -- the auction selling the RAM is just the first of many.

~~~
rms
It'd be really funny if their success as a company comes from selling on eBay
and their software is an afterthought. <http://blog.auctomatic.com/?p=49>

